# Riding a Very strong horse. HOW?!



## PonyMad (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi, Im about to ride a good friend of mines horse, but its strong. She says its strong as in having to pull back all the time. Its in a 3 ring dutch gag at the moment. Can anyone give me any tips and tell me how to ride him?


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2009)

What exactly do you mean by strong?
Does she not respond to your cues?
Is she big and intimidating to you?
I know what it's like to ride big strong horses and you're not the Incredible Hulk.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's what I was wondering, how is she strong? Does she lean on the bit? Does she just always want to go faster? Does she lean against your cues?

Either way, I would suggest that you ask your friend how they ride and keep control of the horse and try to ride the same way.


----------



## PonyMad (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi, thanks for replying and being interested in helping me!
She said it's pulling against you, your always having to pull back as it fast walks. Any help?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The worst thing a person can do is get into a tug-of-war with an animal that outweighs you by a thousand pounds . My best suggestion is to keep light contact with the reins and if he/she start to move too fast, then take one rein, flex the nose to the side, and let it walk in very small circles until it slows down, then relax the rein and let the horse walk on. There is no quick fix for an issue like this and it would take weeks of consistent daily rides to see marked improvement but this will help you keep control of it.


----------



## PonyMad (Aug 26, 2010)

Ok thank you. I will give it a try 
Think Im gonna ask her to lead me around the paddock for a couple of minutes so i know what its like.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Will this be your first time on a horse?


----------



## PonyMad (Aug 26, 2010)

No! I rode when i was younger, took a long brake after having an accident, then been riding for about two years and have part loaned a 16hh gelding which needed loads of leg and was lazy, backed a little en, now i ride my other friends rescue pony that also needs loads of leg so its a bit different riding something that wants to go!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ah, I can understand that. Glad that it won't be your first experience with a horse as riding one that is strong can be a little terrifying for someone who doesn't know anything . I'm sure you'll do fine, just remember to relax cause if you are tense, the horse will feel it and be tense too.


----------



## PonyMad (Aug 26, 2010)

Lol, Okay thank you 
The lady that has her, (shes on loan) she hasnt been involved with horses for years so I dont think shes able to handle it and she hasnt rode it that much so thats why I was a bit like aaahhhh.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

This is going to sound mean. But don't. A lot of damage could be done by a relatively inexperienced rider getting on a strong horse in a 3 ring gag. Hell, even a more experienced rider can do damage. Since this is not your horse I won't get in to the reasons why instead of using such a strong bit, the horse should be started from scratch in a snaffle, but I will recommend that you not ride this horse if you aren't sure how to handle a strong horse.

A horse like this need to be ridden by an experienced rider, who can ride primarily from their seat, and help soften him/her.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2009)

As a mom I understand waht Gillian is getting at. I also understand what it's like to be horse crazy with limited 'good' horses to ride.
I agree with what smrobs says about when she tries to take off to turn her nose and get her to turn in smaller and smaller circles until she slows down. Always stay calm, keep your seat, keep your heels down, (some people stand up when the horse is pulling on the bit or has it's nose in the air - don't do that...lol),keep your hands low and steady (especially with that bit).

p.s. wear a helmet please.


----------



## PonyMad (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi, thank you for your comments .
Gillian, I agree. She should be starting off with a snaffle. Im going to suggest it to her. It just makes me thing that if shes got a dutch gag, that shes pulling against it. Although, I am still going to ride it. I need the exsperiance and that poor pony is just getting wasted in the feild. 
And thank you Alicia, I always have a problem with keeping my heels down, but I dont stand up. I'll keep all of you points in mind.
And lol, I live in England, we have to wear hats. But thanks for the consern.


----------



## PonyMad (Aug 26, 2010)

*Help on riding a very strong horse!*

Hi,
My friend has offerd me to ride her pony, Riley, but she said that she is very strong. Strong as in your constently having to pull her back. 
Anyway, I have never rode a strong horse, only the opposite ones really. Lazy and needs loads of leg.
Riley has a 3 ringed dutch gag. :/ so thats made me think that maybe the horse is pulling against the bit because its TOO strong. But then theres the risk of the horse actually having the dutch gag for a reason!
Can anyone give me any tips on what to do?!


P.s; someone has already suggested to me to turn the horse round in tight circles when ever it goes to speed up, and only going on walking straight once its slowed down.


----------



## PonyMad (Aug 26, 2010)

Can anyone help me?!


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't know (& don't want to know right now) what a Dutch gag is, but I know that going to a harsher bit in order to gain control of a horse is the wrong way to deal with a horse. The horse needs to go back to a NON-pinching, UN-jointed snaffle or maybe even a knotted halter & groundwork, till training holes are filled in, then when it's time to ride, snaffle only, & let this horse go, in an enclosed space, with lots of changes-of-direction, roll-backs at the fence, till horse drops into a low-headed lope & eventually asks to stop. Riding his mouth & hauling on him the whole time will only make things worse.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

^ Agreed.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Just for information...a Dutch gag is the generic name for a WonderBit. A bit that comes highly recommended on this board. 

I think smrobs has the best idea for you. Dont get into a tug of war with her...eventually she will win. Another idea is to get the stop working right away. Walk 5 steps, ask for the halt. When she halts, praise and move on. Walk another 10 steps, ask again for the halt. Repeat. Keep switching it up on her. Walk, halt, walk halt. Pretty soon she will anticipate the halt and, if she is a willing to please type, she will slow herself down. 

Good luck with her!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

It sounds like your friend needs to go back to the basics with the horse and get him to respond better. If there is that much fight at just the walk, I'd be very hesitant to put you on the horse since you haven't ridden in awhile.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Re: doing one-rein stops with her: she must be taught to laterally flex her neck to either side, by yielding to pressure, from the ground first. Many horses haven't had the neck flexion ''put on them", so it'd be a disaster if you didn't get that done on ground, then slowly teach her how to do it when you're astride. Every horse should have lateral flexion "on them".

Re: doing a one-rein stop every time she wants to go vs letting her go, but in an arena, with speed-reducers/ mind-engagers--every time you turn a horse 180 degrees, he has to think-- as I described: horses like this are dying to go because the often scared rider hasn't let them, since forever. So it's a mental healing for them when at last they're allowed to go; it gives them practice in carrying a person at lope, as well, which does concern green horses.

Of course, whatever works for this horse!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I agree with everyone here! They have good excercises. 
Just keep your seat in the saddle when he pulls and don't panic, that only makes things worse. And good luck!!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Try riding first in a controlled area. I would not take a horse like this out into a big paddock or pasture. I have a 60 foot round pen and thats where I'd put her. I would let her run and run until she was tired, then start working her. The nice thing with a round pen is there are no corners and therefore nothing to stop her brain or feet. I'd just ride her out in a rope halter and keep making her go until YOU are ready to stop.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

I'd rather see a straight side of a fence in there--an rp could really stress legs & feet due to lateral weight on them for too long a time.

Plus, you want a straight side for stopping & roll-backs, & the stabilizing effect that a straight side gives, for the horse's bearings.


----------



## PonyMad (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you for all your points!! 
I agree, she does need to start the pony off from the basic's! Im going to suggest to her to just stick her with a snaffel for now and see if she actually needs the dutch gag. 
And btw, A dutch gag is *the* most strongest bit you can get. Well, in england anyway. 
I think I will lunge the pony first (dont know what they call it in america, lope?) and really knacker it out. She said that Riley rears and bucks and stuff on the lunge but thats alright, that will knacker it out fast!!


----------

